# Samoiedo found, anyone?



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

We found on the road 3 months ago a samoiedo dog, very dirty and hungry but gentle and friendly. Three months later and many ads all over the Internet and the vets in the area, noone claimed him. He did not have a chip, of course. It is quite obvious that he had been abandoned and spent already some time on the street.

SAM is now for adoption at a shelter in Sesimbra, if you would like to give him a home, please call 964423018 (Ana), you can speak English


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

I can also send you the email or link to the webpage with Sam's fotos but I cannot do it on this forum yet. You can look for Bianca Sesimbra on google.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Margot said:


> I can also send you the email or link to the webpage with Sam's fotos but I cannot do it on this forum yet. You can look for Bianca Sesimbra on google.


here is the link
BIANCA - Association for the Protection of Homeless Animals in Sesimbra (Portugal)


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks! I hope he will find home soon. He is a very gentle animal and he will be eternally grateful for being given a new life. 
I can't keep him myself, I already have two dogs from the streets....


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

He has already found a home!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Margot said:


> He has already found a home!


Thats very good news Margot.
Although I often wonder why on Earth people have dogs like Samoyeds and huskies in hot countries. They belong in cold climates and suffer in the heat.
Lets hope his new owners keep him in a nice cool shady place


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

We had him castrated, just in case. No more abandoned samoiedos needed in Portugal.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Margot said:


> We had him castrated, just in case. No more abandoned samoiedos needed in Portugal.


Well done Margot


----------

